# Onkyo receiver



## deftechman (Jan 17, 2012)

I am wanting to get a onkyo receiver I am stuck on the 809 but can't afford it. I can get the 808 which I believe is last years model? Does any one know the difference?


----------



## deftechman (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been searching and found the denon avr3311 which I believe is last years model comparable to the 3312 how does it stack up to the onkyo809


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am considering the same thing and I found the 809 for $697 shipped at www.abt.com What is your budget?


----------



## deftechman (Jan 17, 2012)

I can do about $800, I was set on the 809. I then found. The 808 which appears to be the same thing? Then last night I find the denon which I believe is last years and it's cheaper. Hell I don't know


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I have been gently persuadedaddle: by some members here, that shall remain nameless but they know who they are:bigsmile:, that the 809 is the best for the money and so when I buy that will be what I choose. I did look at the Denon also but for the money it looks like the 809 is a winner. Think of it this way.....If you buy the Onkyo for $697 you will have an extra $100 to buy me a nice gift...:heehee:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL TC, the 809 is far superior to the Denon. for $700 you cant go wrong.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> LOL TC, the 809 is far superior to the Denon. for $700 you cant go wrong.


It is a good price. I called them and they are a Onkyo authorized dealer so that makes me feel better about buying from them. I will just put my Marantz up for sale and make someone a good deal on it.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's a refurbished 809 from an authorized dealer for even less. 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...NR809-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

double post ........sorry


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

LCSeminole said:


> Here's a refurbished 809 from an authorized dealer for even less.
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...NR809-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


I love A4L but after shipping it isn't less and the sale at ABT is for a new unit....:clap:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> I love A4L but after shipping it isn't less and the sale at ABT is for a new unit....:clap:


Agreed, you get a 2 year warrentee with a new unit as well so you cant go wrong with that price.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Agreed, you get a 2 year warrentee with a new unit as well so you cant go wrong with that price.


Well when I called ABT they said 1 year Mfg warranty so I hope they were wrong....:huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

odd, Im sure that Onkyo offers 2 years.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

deftechman said:


> I am wanting to get a onkyo receiver I am stuck on the 809 but can't afford it.


Hello

I have the Denon 1912 ($550) and the Onkyo 809 ($700) and let me tell you, the Onkyo is worth every penny of the extra $150, and then some. Be sure to go with the 809 over the 808.

Good luck with it, either way!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would suggest reading TC's thread - there are several informative posts supporting why some of us who are still unnamed :bigsmile: "gently prodded" the 809 purchase - you can find it here.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

tcarcio said:


> I am considering the same thing and I found the 809 for $697 shipped at www.abt.com What is your budget?


Wow. That is the best price I have found recently.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

tcarcio said:


> Well when I called ABT they said 1 year Mfg warranty so I hope they were wrong....:huh:


It actually states on the ABT site that it comes with a 2 year Onkyo warranty. You can purchase a 3yr Square Trade warranty though.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> I would suggest reading TC's thread - there are several informative posts supporting why some of us who are still unnamed :bigsmile: "gently prodded" the 809 purchase - you can find it here.


:clap::clap:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

enthuz said:


> It actually states on the ABT site that it comes with a 2 year Onkyo warranty. You can purchase a 3yr Square Trade warranty though.


The gentleman I spoke to must have just got it wrong......2 years, even better....:T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would still suggest getting the extended warranty should you choose to go with the 809. About the only thing I could find that I would consider negative when researching the 809 was that Onkyo customer support was lacking - getting the warranty (if memory serves) allows you to contact your authorized dealer and let them "deal" with Onkyo CS.


----------



## deftechman (Jan 17, 2012)

I finally got my receiver! I took everyone's advise and went with the 809. I found it on audiogon for $600.00 I almost got a krell hts for about the same price but then realized I would have had to spend thousands on amps and balanced audio cables.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

deftechman said:


> I finally got my receiver! I took everyone's advise and went with the 809. I found it on audiogon for $600.00


If it was new and shipped at that price, that's the best bargain I've seen for it yet. Either way, congratulations! I'm thinking you'll be very happy with it.


----------

